# SX OS v3.0.0 update leaked ahead of official release



## Quarions (May 30, 2020)

Lmao TX are such trolls


----------



## x65943 (May 30, 2020)

"This is, however, ineffective."

Pirating the pirates - this is gonna lead to a lot of interesting developments


----------



## Quarions (May 30, 2020)

x65943 said:


> "This is, however, ineffective."
> 
> Pirating the pirates - this is gonna lead to a lot of interesting developments



I would still not trust the bootlegs when it comes to hardware mods. I learned that the hard way with R4s


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 30, 2020)

"This is, however, ineffective."

Shots fired, lol


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (May 30, 2020)

8BitWonder said:


> "This is, however, ineffective."
> 
> Shots fired, lol



yes, but a weak one, it's not long ago certain people were saying TX had nothing, how wrong they were


----------



## x65943 (May 30, 2020)

Quarions said:


> I would still not trust the bootlegs when it comes to hardware mods. I learned that the hard way with R4s


Of course

But there will be a free version eventually, always is - the failed attempt at drm just expedites that


----------



## Stealphie (May 30, 2020)

good
just *good*


----------



## JonJaded (May 30, 2020)

Spoiler



Anyone know where I could find this 3.0.0?


If anyone has it, any new features? It's been like a year since they've added anything substantial.

*EDIT: Wait, I forget that sx has hardcoded keys and shit.* Probably against the rules to ask for it.
But if anyone knows of anything actually new, let me know


----------



## Adran_Marit (May 30, 2020)

That took a little longer than expected imo..



JonJaded said:


> Anyone know where I could find this 3.0.0?
> 
> If anyone has it, any new features? It's been like a year since they've added anything substantial.



From what I've seen and heard, only adds the chip support, dont quote me on that though


----------



## tech3475 (May 30, 2020)

Quarions said:


> I would still not trust the bootlegs when it comes to hardware mods. I learned that the hard way with R4s



While I would be weary of any ‘binary’ based bootleg, if we see an open source based solution it should be ok eventually.

Compare say the original PSJailbreak and subsequent clone vs Gateway with it’s brick code.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 30, 2020)

Quarions said:


> I would still not trust the bootlegs when it comes to hardware mods. I learned that the hard way with R4s


OpenXenium would like a word. Just because the Chinese bootleggers got their hands on the R4 name it doesn't mean the same will happen with the inevitable TX clones/open source solutions.


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 30, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> ... it's not long ago certain people were saying TX had nothing ...


Over half a year ago when we had no PoC, yeah.
I do think it's funny though that they've pulled it apart before it even released.


----------



## JonJaded (May 30, 2020)

Adran_Marit said:


> That took a little longer than expected imo..
> 
> From what I've seen and heard, only adds the chip support, dont quote me on that though



Damn alright, I know they've been teasing new features and for a while now, not suprised though. It probably does make sense for them to do a full increment though.

EDIT:

Just started reading through the hexkyz thread, mentions the following.


----------



## DbGt (May 30, 2020)

Mmm this will make Tx to probably rush their product out before others start copying it, and thats bad overall. Thats why we cant have nice things


----------



## tech3475 (May 30, 2020)

DbGt said:


> Mmm this will make Tx to probably rush their product out before others start copying it, and thats bad overall. Thats why we cant have nice things



Well maybe not for those who want open source versions and don't care about SXOS.


----------



## FR0ZN (May 30, 2020)

Anyone managed to get it?


----------



## gudenau (May 31, 2020)

Sounds like the new exploit works how I guessed it would, which is how Fail Overflow got code exec in the first place.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 31, 2020)

question is.....can a opensource even be implimented without including the illegal numbers? by the sounds oof it it needs to overwrite the bootrom which raises the fact that nintendo can impliment a check that not even emuemmc can protect you from have fun with your banned Marikos with a 100% ban probability if you hack it


----------



## Switch_Maniac (May 31, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Of course
> 
> But there will be a free version eventually, always is - the failed attempt at drm just expedites that



So what you are saying is that someone is going to spend their own money to create a clone chip and then give it to everyone for free just to give a big middle finger to TX? I guess a trinket could be used with the right programming for a Mariko since it's form factor already fits in the Switch, but the Lite is a lot tighter on space. Would of course need to be tested and possible break a few Switches in the process either way. 

Unless you are talking about the boot.dat specifically. Then yea, I'm sure that will be out anytime now.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 31, 2020)

Switch_Maniac said:


> So what you are saying is that someone is going to spend their own money to create a clone chip and then give it to everyone for free just to give a big middle finger to TX? I guess a trinket could be used with the right programming for a Mariko since it's form factor already fits in the Switch, but the Lite is a lot tighter on space. Would of course need to be tested and possible break a few Switches in the process either way.
> 
> Unless you are talking about the boot.dat specifically. Then yea, I'm sure that will be out anytime now.


I'd assume boot.dat.. With an in depth how to program a chip and what not.


----------



## Essasetic (May 31, 2020)

Well... that's embarrassing to say the least. 

Guess the people who were looking forward to 3.0 adding some new major features are going to be massively disappointed.


----------



## DbGt (May 31, 2020)

what features are people looking forward to?? I genuinely ask. Im very satisfied with the current feature set, I cant think of anything I would want or need.


----------



## nero99 (May 31, 2020)

8BitWonder said:


> "This is, however, ineffective."
> 
> Shots fired, lol


funny how that douche calls it "ineffective" when he doesn't even have his own exploit for patched units.


----------



## zecoxao (May 31, 2020)

does anyone have the sxos memes? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## 0x3000027E (May 31, 2020)

Quarions said:


> I would still not trust the bootlegs when it comes to hardware mods. I learned that the hard way with R4s


I collect R4, I think they're neat


----------



## tabzer (May 31, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> yes, but a weak one, it's not long ago certain people were saying TX had nothing, how wrong they were


Are you saying that hexkyz is guilty of underestimating TXOS when it's a known fact that TX was ripping off code?  Trolls exist for every single subject on the internet.  You aren't doing anyone favors by lumping productive developers with the people who were obviously wrong from the beginning.


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 31, 2020)

nero99 said:


> funny how that douche calls it "ineffective" when he doesn't even have his own exploit for patched units.


They weren't calling the exploit they used ineffective, they were referring to their attempt to hide mariko keys from being derived by third-parties.

Please re-read the tweet.


----------



## ombus (May 31, 2020)

tabzer said:


> Are you saying that hexkyz is guilty of underestimating TXOS when it's a known fact that TX was ripping off code?  Trolls exist for every single subject on the internet.  You aren't doing anyone favors by lumping productive developers with the people who were obviously wrong from the beginning.


Errr.... they are now ripping sxos code because they dont have a way to get mariko and lite units hacked.. so... its both sides...


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 31, 2020)

DbGt said:


> what features are people looking forward to?? I genuinely ask. Im very satisfied with the current feature set, I cant think of anything I would want or need.


I agree the only thing left is a coldboot feature or fix current bugs if any.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (May 31, 2020)

x65943 said:


> "This is, however, ineffective."
> 
> Pirating the pirates - this is gonna lead to a lot of interesting developments


Pirating the Pirates sounds like a great Pirates of the Caribbean movie.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (May 31, 2020)

-keep quarrels to pm-


x65943 said:


> "This is, however, ineffective."
> 
> Pirating the pirates - this is gonna lead to a lot of interesting developments



anyone remember the clone  SX dongle that came with a 'cracked' SX license ?, I wonder what became of it  I think it had a early version of SX so maybe it couldn't be updated to support new firmware?. It's a risk buying clones and is it worth it to save a bit of money ?


----------



## shanefromoz (May 31, 2020)

JonJaded said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have requested amiibo support, proper Telsa Overlay support, QR Code support + a new version of SX Installer


----------



## x65943 (May 31, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> sorry, I know you've said sorry for it, but still , is this embarrassing ? , it's ok i'll get my coat
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/team-xe...test-switch-models.551125/page-3#post-8841309
> 
> ...


Nah I think as a general rule it isn't smart to buy a clone, but waiting for a free option or a reverse engineered option is viable


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (May 31, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Nah I think as a general rule it isn't smart to buy a clone, but waiting for a free option or a reverse engineered option is viable



 nothing wrong with that, free can be the best option , thou you might have to wait longer for that.....


----------



## x65943 (May 31, 2020)

Obviously a lot of people underestimated TX, but let's stay on topic


----------



## tabzer (May 31, 2020)

ombus said:


> Errr.... they are now ripping sxos code because they dont have a way to get mariko and lite units hacked.. so... its both sides...


 
"Both side"?  It's a mistake to assume that people who want to play cheerleader and make baseless claims and insults are actually on the side of the developers who point out real facts and made real developments.  When Hexkyz insinuates that he can bypass the DRM aspect of the TX DRM, he probably can.  Not the same as giving credibility to some anon troll who says,"TXOS got nuthin' Atmos for life!"


----------



## Switch_Maniac (May 31, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Nah I think as a general rule it isn't smart to buy a clone, but waiting for a free option or a reverse engineered option is viable



Are you saying there is going to be a free version of the chip released at some point? Wouldn't a reveres engineered chip still be a clone? I mean they're not developing their own chip at that point.


----------



## x65943 (May 31, 2020)

Switch_Maniac said:


> Are you saying there is going to be a free version of the chip released at some point? Wouldn't a reveres engineered chip still be a clone? I mean they're not developing their own chip at that point.


Oh sorry, I meant the software portion would probably be rewritten with some alternative physical chip / alteration


----------



## TheZander (May 31, 2020)

Their new boot.dats were bound to post eventually, the cool thing here is that the hexkeyz is already on top of it right?


----------



## anth4m (May 31, 2020)

I assume Nintendo could potentially check the boot0 partition integrity by syslogs and get modded Marikos banned even when users boot the clean HOS via the SX launcher.


----------



## Goku1992A (May 31, 2020)

IMO SXOS controls the market they could have held on to the modchips just in case Nintendo planned on releasing a better version switch I think that would have been better to utilize the modchip. You guys do realize Nintendo actually buy these SXOS dongles and modchips to send to thier team to combat them right? Due to the shortage Nintendo have leverage to release V3 Switches and Switch Lites to combat the modchips lol it's a never ending battle that's why SXOS should have released this at the EOL they would have raked in a shit ton of money. Now their modchips most-likely going to be obsolete to the V3 switch and switch lites so it's going to be back to square 1 again. 

As for the leak I would ignore it buy original or buy nothing at all.


----------



## Quarions (May 31, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> IMO SXOS controls the market they could have held on to the modchips just in case Nintendo planned on releasing a better version switch I think that would have been better to utilize the modchip. You guys do realize Nintendo actually buy these SXOS dongles and modchips to send to thier team to combat them right? Due to the shortage Nintendo have leverage to release V3 Switches and Switch Lites to combat the modchips lol it's a never ending battle that's why SXOS should have released this at the EOL they would have raked in a shit ton of money. Now their modchips most-likely going to be obsolete to the V3 switch and switch lites so it's going to be back to square 1 again.
> 
> As for the leak I would ignore it buy original or buy nothing at all.


Tbh i think they may have more exploits if they released this one.

Still this makes 30+ Million Switch Hackable which isn't nothing.


----------



## cracker (May 31, 2020)

I'm not keen on the whole EMMC modification, especially if it is obfuscated with their own encryption. It sounds like a brick waiting to happen and they might not provide a way to remove it (if you need it fixed by Nintendo, for example).


----------



## Switch_Maniac (May 31, 2020)

cracker said:


> I'm not keen on the whole EMMC modification, especially if it is obfuscated with their own encryption. It sounds like a brick waiting to happen and they might not provide a way to remove it (if you need it fixed by Nintendo, for example).



The alternative for Lite/Mariko and iPatched switches is nothing...Obviously you have to be comfortable with what needs to be done to install the chip and for the glitch to work. Obviously with open source, what's being done will be more "transparent", but it will still require the same things to be done. Plus there's the fact that it will still not be free as you will need some sort of chip whether it's the TX chip a clone or some other chip someone makes after reverse engineering the TX chip and designing there own, not just cloning it.


----------



## Quarions (May 31, 2020)

Switch_Maniac said:


> The alternative for Lite/Mariko and iPatched switches is nothing...Obviously you have to be comfortable with what needs to be done to install the chip and for the glitch to work. Obviously with open source, what's being done will be more "transparent", but it will still require the same things to be done. Plus there's the fact that it will still not be free as you will need some sort of chip whether it's the TX chip a clone or some other chip someone makes after reverse engineering the TX chip and designing there own, not just cloning it.


+ a clone would be wayyy too dangerous and unstable.


----------



## Switch_Maniac (May 31, 2020)

Quarions said:


> + a clone would be wayyy too dangerous and unstable.



Oh I agree 100% with that, but there are people who would rather take that risk then give TX any sort or money/support haha


----------



## 210modz (May 31, 2020)

He made similar comments when SX OS was released and he got nowhere. He's just a big baby that believes everyone should worship him. It's quite pathetic.


----------



## ombus (May 31, 2020)

tabzer said:


> "Both side"?  It's a mistake to assume that people who want to play cheerleader and make baseless claims and insults are actually on the side of the developers who point out real facts and made real developments.  When Hexkyz insinuates that he can bypass the DRM aspect of the TX DRM, he probably can.  Not the same as giving credibility to some anon troll who says,"TXOS got nuthin' Atmos for life!"


What i mean by both sides is that as there are people who say sxos steals code and what not.. now its atmos who will do it by looking at the sxos mod chip...


----------



## BloodRose (May 31, 2020)

x65943 said:


> "This is, however, ineffective."
> 
> Pirating the pirates - this is gonna lead to a lot of interesting developments



You say that but SXOS is over 2 years old at this point and still hasn't been cracked. It's actually quite surprising that nobody else has been able to replicate the XCI mount point and cartridge ROM emulation after all that time although if I had to guess I'd say that some probably have but don't want to make it public because of what it is. Nintendo's lawyers are merciless these days.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 31, 2020)

i guarantee atmosphere is behind this they can deny it all they want but they put someone up to this leak.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 31, 2020)

Quarions said:


> + a clone would be wayyy too dangerous and unstable.


how and why?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BloodRose said:


> You say that but SXOS is over 2 years old at this point and still hasn't been cracked. It's actually quite surprising that nobody else has been able to replicate the XCI mount point and cartridge ROM emulation after all that time although if I had to guess I'd say that some probably have but don't want to make it public because of what it is. Nintendo's lawyers are merciless these days.



how is that surprising? the people that could won't touch it with a 10 foot pole because it only works by using nintendos official code

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ombus said:


> What i mean by both sides is that as there are people who say sxos steals code and what not.. now its atmos who will do it by looking at the sxos mod chip...



a bold claim


----------



## BloodRose (May 31, 2020)

Clydefrosch said:


> how and why?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



So was the PS Jailbreak but someone had reversed and open source ported their ISO loader before PSJB could even get their product on the shelves. 

Didn't someone crack a really early build of SXOS though or did I imagine that?


----------



## wurstpistole (May 31, 2020)

What I miss about the good old modding times is that back in the 2000s you could just buy a readily modded PS2 or X360 from shops here in Germany, or send in your console and have the mod done for you... Now that market is basically completely gone, or you have to know someone who does it privately.


----------



## Adran_Marit (May 31, 2020)

cracker said:


> I'm not keen on the whole EMMC modification, especially if it is obfuscated with their own encryption. It sounds like a brick waiting to happen and they might not provide a way to remove it (if you need it fixed by Nintendo, for example).



I've heard reports of people having a few bricks dunno how accurate they are though

Hey @ gateway, nice stage0 you've got your modchip loading there.66B6C1664350CEB01AC1E250AEE2E3CB3C46825C2B81D9DC45258E1039BA866A— Michael (@SciresM) May 31, 2020


How the modchip works





Also just in Mariko Boot Encyption Key Found
SHA256(Mariko Boot Encryption Key) = 491A836813E0733A0697B2FA27D0922D3D6325CE3C6BBEA982CF4691FAF6451ASHA256(Mariko Key Encryption Key) = ACEA0798A729E8E0B3EF6D83CF7F345537E41ACCCCCAD8686D35E3F5454D5132 pic.twitter.com/lx1whXMcS3— Michael (@SciresM) May 31, 2020


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (May 31, 2020)

wurstpistole said:


> What I miss about the good old modding times is that back in the 2000s you could just buy a readily modded PS2 or X360 from shops here in Germany, or send in your console and have the mod done for you... Now that market is basically completely gone, or you have to know someone who does it privately.



Yes those were the days, some  computers shows here in the UK had people who would mod your console while you waited  The shop that fitted my kids RGH in their  Xbox 360's years ago are still in business here in the UK, they still fit 360 mods and repair consoles, so if I ever buy my kids a patched switch I'll see if they will fit the TX mod.


----------



## musashiro (May 31, 2020)

x65943 said:


> "This is, however, ineffective."
> 
> Pirating the pirates - this is gonna lead to a lot of interesting developments



imagine hackers finding a software solution because of some loophole in their DRM.. *curb your piracy*


----------



## BloodRose (May 31, 2020)

Adran_Marit said:


> I've heard reports of people having a few bricks dunno how accurate they are though
> 
> https://twitter.com/SciresM/status/1266968661664784384
> 
> ...



So it isn't even out yet and he has reversed it.


----------



## Adran_Marit (May 31, 2020)

BloodRose said:


> So it isn't even out yet and he has reversed it.


I assume someone in Reswitched got a chip as part of the test but yeah XD


----------



## DbGt (May 31, 2020)

Well, this just shows how far away were Tx over anyone else.

This is a double-edged sword, on one hand this is good for the open source scene, but on the other hand this will affect Tx which at end also affects the overall scene, without them we wouldnt have CFW on mariko and lite units. So anything that affects tx = reduced new developments on the scene for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## nikeymikey (May 31, 2020)

I might be wrong but i get the feeling both Mike and Michael have some vendetta against TX....


----------



## DbGt (May 31, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> Well maybe not for those who want open source versions and don't care about SXOS.



But at the end you still need a specialized modchip, and you can load any CFW with Tx`s modchip, so i dont completely see your point.... you can still load you open source CFW if you wanted to.

As for an open source modchip, i dont really know how that could work, and probably will take months to develop one at the very least.
We already have a high quality modchip designed by the very team that developed this achievement, I would feel more confident using their product.


----------



## MK73DS (May 31, 2020)

nikeymikey said:


> I might be wrong but i get the feeling both Mike and Michael have some vendetta against TX....



They support piracy and do illegal stuff (like using Nintendo keys), so I understand. I don't like TX neither.


----------



## wurstpistole (May 31, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> Yes those were the days, some  computers shows here in the UK had people who would mod your console while you waited  The shop that fitted my kids RGH in their  Xbox 360's years ago are still in business here in the UK, they still fit 360 mods and repair consoles, so if I ever buy my kids a patched switch I'll see if they will fit the TX mod.


I guess they would install it, but not provide the chip itself.
That's what I meant with convenience... had this mod shop here in the country where I would just ship my PS2 (later PS3) to and get it back modded and working, even could buy a pre-modded console directly from them... just checked their website, company name has changed and they do smartphone repairs now


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2020)

sex os


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (May 31, 2020)

nikeymikey said:


> I might be wrong but i get the feeling both Mike and Michael have some vendetta against TX....



they were  upset because TX originally used their code and added features to it over time, thou Michael has praised TX a couple of times ( I think when TX used their own code because they didn't have the keys to use Sept and now with this Mod)


----------



## altorn (May 31, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> yes, but a weak one, it's not long ago certain people were saying TX had nothing, how wrong they were



from what i understood: hexkyz said late last year that if TX would have a solution, it would be the brute force one, which requires them to repeatedly glitch out the boot until their custom bootloader can take over. TX are able to do it because it's the pirate way and with modchips involved. others can't because there's no open source/legal way (for now).


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (May 31, 2020)

MK73DS said:


> They support piracy and do illegal stuff (like using Nintendo keys), so I understand. I don't like TX neither.



many people use Atmos for illegal stuff to,  maybe SciresM could prevent Atmos running  pirated games, upto now many people are still using it for that.

maybe TX is like marmite , you love it or hate it, no in btw. I bought 2 Gateway cards for the 3DS years ago and my kids had many years of use out of them, just as they've had nearly 2 years of use out of the SX Pro I bought.

 love or hate them they were first with many features on the 3DS and Switch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



altorn said:


> from what i understood: hexkyz said late last year that if TX would have a solution, it would be the brute force one, which requires them to repeatedly glitch out the boot until their custom bootloader can take over. TX are able to do it because it's the pirate way and with modchips involved. others can't because there's no open source/legal way (for now).



yes your right, but there is more to it than that, I've already had some of my posts deleted by a mod for being off topic on this matter 

read the long thread on it and you'll see who said what and when and what some people posted on Twitter 

the long thread is here and if you have an hour or so spare to read it .. TX had nothing 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/team-xecuter-solution-coming-soon-for-latest-switch-models.551125/


----------



## tech3475 (May 31, 2020)

DbGt said:


> But at the end you still need a specialized modchip, and you can load any CFW with Tx`s modchip, so i dont completely see your point.... you can still load you open source CFW if you wanted to.
> 
> As for an open source modchip, i dont really know how that could work, and probably will take months to develop one at the very least.
> We already have a high quality modchip designed by the very team that developed this achievement, I would feel more confident using their product.



There may be people who want to avoid TX's product for whatever reason, just look around this forum, so to them the quality of TX's product doesn't matter so long as the exploit is known and alternatives are made.


----------



## wurstpistole (May 31, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> many people use Atmos for illegal stuff to,  maybe SciresM could prevent Atmos running  pirated games, upto now many people are still using it for that.



And that would be the death of Atmosphere and/or the birth of a kip that enables piracy again. Pointless either way


----------



## DbGt (May 31, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> There may be people who want to avoid TX's product for whatever reason, just look around this forum, so to them the quality of TX's product doesn't matter so long as the exploit is known and alternatives are made.



Yeah, i know. In my opinion thats a very stupid stance to take on... Hate on some group for no apparent reason. At the end they are bringing new developments and advancing the scene, and thats only good for everyone.

Tx exploit = bad
Other company/ group using exactly same exploit and method developed by Tx = good

I dont understand this logic you are referring to.... If they hate so much tx, then they should also wait for some other exploit/method to be found, as this one is already "cursed" by tx and will always be related to them, because in one or another they will be using Tx`s method, the group they hate so much.... thats the logical thing to do following their way of thinking


----------



## RichardTheKing (May 31, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> Well maybe not for those who want open source versions and don't care about SXOS.


Atmosphere, now that Kosmos is unfortunately dead?


----------



## Adran_Marit (May 31, 2020)

DbGt said:


> But at the end you still need a specialized modchip, and you can load any CFW with Tx`s modchip, so i dont completely see your point.... you can still load you open source CFW if you wanted to.
> 
> As for an open source modchip, i dont really know how that could work, and probably will take months to develop one at the very least.
> We already have a high quality modchip designed by the very team that developed this achievement, I would feel more confident using their product.



They already know how the chip works, and I have heard talk of possibly already replicating it on FPGA


----------



## MetoMeto (May 31, 2020)

x65943 said:


> "This is, however, ineffective."
> 
> Pirating the pirates - this is gonna lead to a lot of interesting developments


----------



## MK73DS (May 31, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> many people use Atmos for illegal stuff to,  maybe SciresM could prevent Atmos running  pirated games, upto now many people are still using it for that.
> 
> maybe TX is like marmite , you love it or hate it, no in btw. I bought 2 Gateway cards for the 3DS years ago and my kids had many years of use out of them, just as they've had nearly 2 years of use out of the SX Pro I bought.
> 
> love or hate them they were first with many features on the 3DS and Switch.



I agree with you. TX does stuff. But the fact that it's closed-source, illegal and focused on piracy makes me want to stay as far from it as I can. That's only my opinion about TX, and I think that's also why other don't like it.

Moreover, piracy can't be avoided in Atmosphere due to it's open source nature, but I don't really care since I know I'm using a legal tool to do legal stuff on my Switch, I don't care if there are kip patches and torrent sites that allow me to pirate games.


----------



## tabzer (May 31, 2020)

ombus said:


> What i mean by both sides is that as there are people who say sxos steals code and what not.. now its atmos who will do it by looking at the sxos mod chip...



There was a kerfuffle where SX was caught red-handed using GPL code in their commercial product.  There was a useless message embedded by one of the open-source devs that SX didn't scrub before implementing.

Using the hardware to retrieve keys isn't so different than hacking hardware--as opposed to selling open-sourced code.  I mean, they would have had purchased the hardware from SX to begin with, and then manipulate it to see how they see fit.  A little apples and oranges... and presumes that SX's method of coding is preferred by the other teams who already have their own methods.


----------



## smf (May 31, 2020)

tabzer said:


> Are you saying that hexkyz is guilty of underestimating TXOS when it's a known fact that TX was ripping off code?



Just because they took open source code and included it in their product, doesn't mean they don't have anything.

And it wasn't underestimating, because everyone has known that TX had this for years. They've essentially been trolling TX to get them to release information about their exploit and also trying to put people off buying TX products by spreading misinformation.

I'm completely impartial, but it does seem rather dumb to knowingly tell lies about TX.



tabzer said:


> Not the same as giving credibility to some anon troll who says,"TXOS got nuthin' Atmos for life!"



Anon troll? Wasn't it SciresM and Hexkyz that were doing that? Abusing their status to knowingly spread fake news.


----------



## DbGt (May 31, 2020)

Adran_Marit said:


> They already know how the chip works, and I have heard talk of possibly already replicating it on FPGA



I dont think it will be so simple and replicated soon as you seem to suggest. I mean, not even Tx have released their product after months of testing....

But only time will tell.


----------



## nikeymikey (May 31, 2020)

smf said:


> Just because they took open source code and included it in their product, doesn't mean they don't have anything.
> 
> And it wasn't underestimating, because everyone has known that TX had this for years. They've essentially been trolling TX to get them to release information about their exploit and also trying to put people off buying TX products by spreading misinformation.



This.


----------



## Adran_Marit (May 31, 2020)

DbGt said:


> I dont think it will be so simple and replicated soon as you seem to suggest. I mean, not even Tx have released their product after months of testing....
> 
> But only time will tell.



I'm not saying it will be easy, I'm saying I've heard talk of the possibility of doing it  

But yeah it didn't take them long to dissect how it worked though


----------



## Legend Of Kay (May 31, 2020)

Thank god for TX saving the switch scene, without their based modchip we would have nothing for the newer switch models.

Thank you TX. You’re our saviours. Keep rocking the switch scene!


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (May 31, 2020)

DbGt said:


> I dont think it will be so simple and replicated soon as you seem to suggest. I mean, not even Tx have released their product after months of testing....
> 
> But only time will tell.



The only people who will buy a clone mod will be some of those who hate TX and I'm sure even some of those who hate TX will go and sell their soul and buy the TX mod and not some cheaper, poorer quality one. 

after 2 years of buying the SX pro, the jig and SX dongle look and seem to be of better quality than the other jigs and RCM dongles I bought off ebay. 

As I posted before what happened to cheaper SX clone that came with a dodgy SX license? someone on here must have bought it, I bet it was never upgraded so you couldn't use it on games that needed newer firmware. now for all those that said buying a SX pro was a waste of money, well what was buying this cheap clone one then ?


----------



## tabzer (May 31, 2020)

smf said:


> Just because they took open source code and included it in their product, doesn't mean they don't have anything.



I was not suggesting that.



smf said:


> Wasn't it SciresM and Hexkyz that were doing that?



Were they?  I'd be grateful for an actual reference instead of relying on hearsay.


----------



## FR0ZN (May 31, 2020)

Does anyone by chance still have these archived?

SXOS_beta_v2.2.1.zip 
SXOS_beta_v2.4.zip
SXOS_beta_v2.6.zip 
SXOS_beta_v2.7.zip


----------



## ombus (May 31, 2020)

tabzer said:


> There was a kerfuffle where SX was caught red-handed using GPL code in their commercial product.  There was a useless message embedded by one of the open-source devs that SX didn't scrub before implementing.
> 
> Using the hardware to retrieve keys isn't so different than hacking hardware--as opposed to selling open-sourced code.  I mean, they would have had purchased the hardware from SX to begin with, and then manipulate it to see how they see fit.  A little apples and oranges... and presumes that SX's method of coding is preferred by the other teams who already have their own methods.


Didint purchase as its not avalible for now. And they didint have their own methods or they would have released something to give sxos less sales. They need to use the mod chip to even see how they can do it and if there is a way to do it without hardware.


----------



## Essasetic (May 31, 2020)

iCEQB said:


> Does anyone by chance still have these archived?
> 
> SXOS_beta_v2.2.1.zip
> SXOS_beta_v2.4.zip
> ...


Even if someone did they can't link it here.


----------



## wiiando (May 31, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> yes, but a weak one, it's not long ago certain people were saying TX had nothing, how wrong they were


Not long ago, it's now 18 months later and there's still no actual consumers with the products, so ye it is a while


----------



## FR0ZN (May 31, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> Even if someone did they can't link it here.


----------



## jajamundo (May 31, 2020)

iCEQB said:


> Does anyone by chance still have these archived?
> 
> SXOS_beta_v2.2.1.zip
> SXOS_beta_v2.4.zip
> ...


You can download them on the Team Xecuter forums! Just Google it


----------



## CrappyOpa (May 31, 2020)

I'll release some code next Sunday at 6pm which will allow a glitch to boot 'whatever you want' on the latest and newest switches. You'll need an Infectus btw someone else can do the other work to shrink it to fit inside.
From what I gather the Chinese copiers will be able to sell a copy for $10


----------



## tabzer (May 31, 2020)

ombus said:


> Didint purchase as its not avalible for now. And they didint have their own methods or they would have released something to give sxos less sales. They need to use the mod chip to even see how they can do it and if there is a way to do it without hardware.



Yeah, basically they'd re-purpose it for their own devices, which we all generally support in the HB scene.  I see the competition as motivation for both sides.


----------



## huma_dawii (May 31, 2020)

Lol good job!


----------



## guitarheroknight (May 31, 2020)

CrappyOpa said:


> I'll release some code next Sunday at 6pm which will allow a glitch to boot 'whatever you want' on the latest and newest switches. You'll need an Infectus btw someone else can do the other work to shrink it to fit inside.
> From what I gather the Chinese copiers will be able to sell a copy for $10


Doing the same thing only next Saturday. Sucks to be you.


----------



## ombus (May 31, 2020)

tabzer said:


> Yeah, basically they'd re-purpose it for their own devices, which we all generally support in the HB scene.  I see the competition as motivation for both sides.


And its okay.. i am just saying if people say one side is stealing and then the other side does it its the same as the other.None are stealing and are " re-purpose " the stuff of the other or both are stealing.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (May 31, 2020)

nero99 said:


> funny how that douche calls it "ineffective" when he doesn't even have his own exploit for patched units.


They've had exploits for patched Erista units for awhile. lol


----------



## Chocola (May 31, 2020)

nero99 said:


> funny how that douche calls it "ineffective" when he doesn't even have his own exploit for patched units.



The Xecuter method are by hardware, it's more easy hook the hardware with a mod chip than found a software exploit, so don't say stupid things...


----------



## anth4m (May 31, 2020)

The debate is really like if you want a dictator, non-transparent but efficient and practical government, that certain things can surpass the law; OR a transparent, flexible, free government that ruled by law.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 31, 2020)

I think overclocking is broken on latest TX.

Wish they'd fix their shit.


----------



## ShonuffJonez (May 31, 2020)

Chocola said:


> The Xecuter method are by hardware, it's more easy hook the hardware with a mod chip than found a software exploit, so don't say stupid things...


 FACTS. 

Software is easier and user friendly. BUt if you go old school down to hardware mods only few can do it. But more reliability.


----------



## guitarheroknight (May 31, 2020)

Chocola said:


> The Xecuter method are by hardware, it's more easy hook the hardware with a mod chip than found a software exploit, so don't say stupid things...



What you’ve just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone on this thread is now dumber for having to read it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## PatrickD85 (May 31, 2020)

Well so 3.0 is a Mariko update.
Ok, hope futurre update will entail more new things ... for all other users.


----------



## coffinbirth (May 31, 2020)

Any info on when this is supposed to drop officially?


----------



## USUKDecks (May 31, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> IMO SXOS controls the market they could have held on to the modchips just in case Nintendo planned on releasing a better version switch I think that would have been better to utilize the modchip. You guys do realize Nintendo actually buy these SXOS dongles and modchips to send to thier team to combat them right? Due to the shortage Nintendo have leverage to release V3 Switches and Switch Lites to combat the modchips lol it's a never ending battle that's why SXOS should have released this at the EOL they would have raked in a shit ton of money. Now their modchips most-likely going to be obsolete to the V3 switch and switch lites so it's going to be back to square 1 again.
> 
> As for the leak I would ignore it buy original or buy nothing at all.



If a V3 comes out... so what, that would still make about 60 MILLION (or more) units hackable!

"wait till EOL and rake a shit ton of money" ???  So wait until the system is dead has no more new games for it and THEN release the modchips??  because we all know how much people LOVE buying EOL outdated tech!
When has that EVER happened? ..  My god , that is the dumbest nonsense statement so far made on this thread! They did it NOW because switch is HOT now!  

As for your support to SXOS -- who had these keys and could have shared them 8 months ago and didn't strictly for profit .... but had they, mariko's would have probably been hacked by now , and if they weren't think far we would be. And keep in mind we STILL don't have public chips available. A presale is not an availability! I'm just shocked they didn't find another brick bomb in this...  or at least not yet.


----------



## Switch_Maniac (May 31, 2020)

Chocola said:


> The Xecuter method are by hardware, it's more easy hook the hardware with a mod chip than found a software exploit, so don't say stupid things...



If there was software to hack mariko units why would it not have been released at this point? Now seems like the perfect time to release a hack that doesn't require hardware. Even the Atmo devs were saying it wasn't possible at all until the SX testers stated getting the hardware.



Purple_Shyguy said:


> I think overclocking is broken on latest TX.
> 
> Wish they'd fix their shit.



Why are you using a leaked dat file that clearly wasn't done being tested to the extent that they felt it should be made public? There is a free CFW called Atmosphere if you haven't heard of it.....


----------



## Goku1992A (May 31, 2020)

USUKDecks said:


> If a V3 comes out... so what, that would still make about 60 MILLION (or more) units hackable!
> 
> "wait till EOL and rake a shit ton of money" ???  So wait until the system is dead has no more new games for it and THEN release the modchips??  because we all know how much people LOVE buying EOL outdated tech!
> When has that EVER happened? ..  My god , that is the dumbest nonsense statement so far made on this thread! They did it NOW because switch is HOT now!
> ...



My statements are very valid and far from dumb. If I was SXOS I already hold the market and I'm already sitting something that nobody else can do doesn't make sense to release a modchip now and then V3 comes out just to send a revised modchip in the following years. EOL is better because not only you can mod all units guess what all the $$$ is going to come to you with no problems. More people buy a vita now since it's dead than they did when it was alive because of the mods. Nintendo isn't going to be on your ass for a EOL system vs a system that they just brought out years ago because Nintendo is going to be focused on the next best thing. 

I'm a pirate and I understand the logic maybe you dont but I do. You seriously think Nintendo is going to sit down and keep on producing hackable units for modchips no they are going to pushout a V3... This going to cause lots of confusion because lets just say they sneaked a V3 without telling anyone and you pop in that modchip just to discover you fried your system not only you are out of a switch you also are out a modchip too. I said it before they relased the modchip they should sit on it and wait... How do you think Bill Gates and Jeff Bezos get rich by sharing everything they know for free of course not.


----------



## realtimesave (May 31, 2020)

A little birdie *tweet* *tweet* told me that we might be seeing an official release of this some time today.  I can't go into further details though.


----------



## smf (May 31, 2020)

tabzer said:


> Were they?  I'd be grateful for an actual reference instead of relying on hearsay.



SciresM is trolling them right now calling them gateway.

But for previous trolling, you'll have to dig through the threads. There is so much churn because of the atmosphere trolls always posting shit in them.

After the mod chip was announced there was a confirmation that they've just been shitting on TX because they wanted the exploit.

I never did get proof of the claim that SciresM was a lawyer either.


----------



## tabzer (May 31, 2020)

ombus said:


> And its okay.. i am just saying if people say one side is stealing and then the other side does it its the same as the other.None are stealing and are " re-purpose " the stuff of the other or both are stealing.



Well, one method breaks GPL terms and the other doesn't.  How one feels about that isn't in my control.



smf said:


> SciresM is trolling them right now calling them gateway.
> 
> But for previous trolling, you'll have to dig through the threads. There is so much churn because of the atmosphere trolls always posting shit in them.
> 
> ...



Thanks for trolling I guess.


----------



## smf (May 31, 2020)

tabzer said:


> Thanks for trolling I guess.



I thought it was you.



tabzer said:


> Well, one method breaks GPL terms and the other doesn't.



Do you always get upset when people you haven't met break contract terms?

What TX ships is illegal, at that point there is actually no point in them even considering that they might face a civil case.

It's like getting annoyed that armed bank robbers have a bald tire.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 1, 2020)

You aren't going to get a mod chip without buying TX.  Mark my words.  Anyone holding out, good luck but everyone else will have a genuine TX chip soldered in running SX OS in the meantime.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 1, 2020)

smf said:


> I thought it was you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not upset at all.  I'm just explaining why re-switched's position makes total sense--the bank robbers used their guns.  Lol.  Be more sincere in your analogies.

I don't know if what TX ships is illegal.  I asked for references and not hearsay, but you gave more hearsay instead.  Oh well.


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Jun 1, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> You aren't going to get a mod chip without buying TX.  Mark my words.  Anyone holding out, good luck but everyone else will have a genuine TX chip soldered in running SX OS in the meantime.


Exactly. Even sciresm said there won’t be another version out this year. Sx modchip will be the only one.


----------



## CrappyOpa (Jun 1, 2020)

guitarheroknight said:


> Doing the same thing only next Saturday. Sucks to be you.



In that case you will also know and be aware that this modchip is easily stopped by a simple firmware update

Care to explain how ?


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jun 1, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> You aren't going to get a mod chip without buying TX.  Mark my words.  Anyone holding out, good luck but everyone else will have a genuine TX chip soldered in running SX OS in the meantime.


It's already known exactly what the modchip does and how it works. Not very complicated to reproduce.


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 1, 2020)

CrappyOpa said:


> In that case you will also know and be aware that this modchip is easily stopped by a simple firmware update
> 
> Care to explain how ?



That's not true. The chip literally overwrites the boot0 partition with a glitch timing attack. So once it's used it's done. (There is no anti glitching at the start of boot.) A new revision is needed to fix this. As mentioned by heckyz, it's a bootloader glitch, so not much can be done.


----------



## Agusto101 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hope the new version drops soon, I'm curious about the features or if is just an switch and Mariko update.


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 1, 2020)

Agusto101 said:


> Hope the new version drops soon, I'm curious about the features or if is just an switch and Mariko update.



No new features at all, it just adds support for the Mariko chip (sadly.) I know they've been teasing us with new features for a long time now.

To quote:


garyopa said:


> They report this will be their final v2.x release as they are moving forward to* a big v3.0 release with it having many suggestions they have received over the last few months* from their valued SX OS users, so in the meantime grab their v2.9.2 release from their website.



Definetly not what anyone really wanted.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)

It is beta so unless they are going to sneak in some last minute features.


----------



## artemflexer (Jun 1, 2020)

JonJaded said:


> That's not true. The chip literally overwrites the boot0 partition with a glitch timing attack. So once it's used it's done. (There is no anti glitching at the start of boot.) A new revision is needed to fix this. As mentioned by heckyz, it's a bootloader glitch, so not much can be done.


I may be dumb, but does this mean that the chip can be pulled out after it does its work ??


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 1, 2020)

artemflexer said:


> I may be dumb, but does this mean that the chip can be pulled out after it does its work ??



My understanding is you still you need the chip but I could be wrong


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 1, 2020)

Adran_Marit said:


> My understanding is you still you need the chip but I could be wrong



chip stays in forever if you take it out it wouldn't work most modchips are 1 time use


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 1, 2020)

artemflexer said:


> I may be dumb, but does this mean that the chip can be pulled out after it does its work ??





Adran_Marit said:


> My understanding is you still you need the chip but I could be wrong



Yes you still need the chip, but the initial exploit is done on the first boot. Many of the betatesters called it "machine learning" in their videos/descriptions. (That might be some sort of translation anomaly, not sure.)


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 1, 2020)

Well guess I was wrong but I guess sx website got hammered by ddos and I hope those whom post 12yr old kiddie porn at maxconsole go to jail.  that shit carries a 3 year jail sentence in the usa.


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Jun 1, 2020)

JonJaded said:


> No new features at all, it just adds support for the Mariko chip (sadly.) I know they've been teasing us with new features for a long time now.
> 
> To quote:
> 
> ...


For all we know the version that leaked is just the version that was made available for mod chip testers and the final version will have features. Just got to wait and see.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 1, 2020)

Kaybag182 said:


> For all we know the version that leaked is just the version that was made available for mod chip testers and the final version will have features. Just got to wait and see.



the purpose of 3.0.0 is to add more stable game compatibility and support for the new mod chips.  that's it.  no new added features.  I would have to say that is good enough, honestly.  for now at the very least.


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Jun 1, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> the purpose of 3.0.0 is to add more stable game compatibility and support for the new mod chips.  that's it.  no new added features.  I would have to say that is good enough, honestly.  for now at the very least.


Yeah I’m fine with it tbh. I’m on 2.9.4 just cause of the bugs with 2.9.5 so being able to update is good enough for me. Let’s be honest. All I really need to do is play games.


----------



## Jjr5330 (Jun 1, 2020)

Kaybag182 said:


> Yeah I’m fine with it tbh. I’m on 2.9.4 just cause of the bugs with 2.9.5 so being able to update is good enough for me. Let’s be honest. All I really need to do is play games.


Couldn't agree more... Do we know if 3.0 fixes the 2K license agreement issue?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jun 1, 2020)

CrappyOpa said:


> In that case you will also know and be aware that this modchip is easily stopped by a simple firmware update
> 
> Care to explain how ?



Nah, my release will transcend Nintendo's trickery. No update made by a man or otherwise will be able to patch it.


----------



## LyuboA (Jun 1, 2020)

one has link for 3.0.0 can you pm please


----------



## TrumpReal (Jun 1, 2020)

LyuboA said:


> one has link for 3.0.0 can you pm please


you can't use it without sx core/lite


----------



## LyuboA (Jun 1, 2020)

TrumpReal said:


> you can't use it without sx core/lite


well good thing is Now we dont need SX Core or Lite anymore but how Team Xecuter was able to get those keys when no one else couldn't


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 1, 2020)

LyuboA said:


> well good thing is Now we dont need SX Core or Lite anymore but how Team Xecuter was able to get those keys when no one else couldn't



They never get the keys. They replace it with their own key, immediately after the exploit is ran. The chip glitches the hash check and then the exploit is ran, and that's part of the reason why you needed to use the sx bootloader when using the chip.


----------



## DKH6789 (Jun 1, 2020)

Good news: Testers in our country (Vietnam) has successfully installed mod chip for Switch/Lite and it works like a charm. The day for official release of the SX OS and mod chip is not too far now.


----------



## LyuboA (Jun 1, 2020)

JonJaded said:


> They never get the keys. They replace it with their own key, immediately after the exploit is ran. The chip glitches the hash check and then the exploit is ran, and that's part of the reason why you needed to use the sx bootloader when using the chip.



i mean the Mariko Keys that were leaked from the bootloader without these keys you cant make the mod chip now others can make their own mod chips with these keys why no one else was able to get them why no one else managed to make mod chips for all switch models before them thats what i mean


----------



## smf (Jun 1, 2020)

tabzer said:


> I'm not upset at all.  I'm just explaining why re-switched's position makes total sense--the bank robbers used their guns.  Lol.  Be more sincere in your analogies.



Right, you're upset the bank robbers overstayed on their parking ticket and have a bald tire after they shot someone.

Their position makes no sense, if you aren't going to sue someone for infringing your copyright then you just come over as butt hurt every time you bitch and lie about it.



tabzer said:


> I don't know if what TX ships is illegal.



Is this willful ignorance or have you not done your homework? You missed the injunctions etc?



tabzer said:


> I asked for references and not hearsay, but you gave more hearsay instead.  Oh well.



Everything you posted so far has been hearsay & your personality doesn't make me want to prove anything to you. What do you think acting this way will achieve?



LyuboA said:


> i mean the Mariko Keys that were leaked from the bootloader without these keys you cant make the mod chip now others can make their own mod chips with these keys why no one else was able to get them why no one else managed to make mod chips for all switch models before them thats what i mean



I don't think anyone that is capable of doing it could be bothered. There is very little kudos in being the second person to find a glitch. Instead you can just sit back and wait for TX to release theirs and copy it.



LyuboA said:


> well good thing is Now we dont need SX Core or Lite anymore but how Team Xecuter was able to get those keys when no one else couldn't



Has someone managed to duplicate the sx core/lite yet? The files are no use without it.
TX got those keys because despite the shit talk coming from reswitched, they can actually do stuff themselves.


----------



## fadx (Jun 1, 2020)

nero99 said:


> funny how that douche calls it "ineffective" when he doesn't even have his own exploit for patched units.


What certification would someone need to have permission to say that the DRM was ineffective? They bypassed the DRM making it ineffective so what else would you call it.


----------



## smf (Jun 1, 2020)

JonJaded said:


> The chip literally overwrites the boot0 partition with a glitch timing attack. So once it's used it's done.



I assume you still need the mod chip to glitch every subsequent boot to make it execute unsigned code?

Nintendo seem to have given up going after atmosphere + fusee gelee, they might put more effort in now.

I was tempted to get a mariko, but the cheap deals are gone since lockdown has pushed demand up.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 1, 2020)

TrumpReal said:


> you can't use it without sx core/lite



That isn't true.  It works fine with Team Xecuter SX Pro, the old mod.  I'm using it.


----------



## LyuboA (Jun 1, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> That isn't true.  It works fine with Team Xecuter SX Pro, the old mod.  I'm using it.


sx os 3.0.0??


----------



## tabzer (Jun 1, 2020)

smf said:


> Right, you're upset the bank robbers overstayed on their parking ticket and have a bald tire after they shot someone.
> 
> Their position makes no sense, if you aren't going to sue someone for infringing your copyright then you just come over as butt hurt every time you bitch and lie about it.



Okay.  You seem to really want me to be angry, but I have no skin the game.  You are straying further from the conversation.  Why would they sue?  That doesn't make sense.  As far as bitching and lying, we still don't have any of the sources that you say exist.  So far you appear to be lying and intent on libel.



smf said:


> Is this willful ignorance or have you not done your homework? You missed the injunctions etc?



In the UK, even what you are posting could possibly be an arrest-able offense.  If I were to call it in, and you get arrested, it doesn't exactly mean what you wrote is illegal, unless judgement is actually passed against you.  Let me say that Nintendo seeking injunction or applying legal pressure in one or many countries doesn't make something "illegal".  Did you just willingly board the train to the mental camp, or were you coerced somehow?  You are bitching so hard about team reswitched, which makes your posting ironic.  Why don't you just sue them instead?



smf said:


> Everything you posted so far has been hearsay & your personality doesn't make me want to prove anything to you. What do you think acting this way will achieve?



Give me a break.  You are going to cry, now?  Up until now, you haven't even contested anything that I've said.  What are you on about?  Did I say something that is inaccurate or that you have trouble believing, or are you just very passionate about your position of cheerleader/flamer?


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 1, 2020)

LyuboA said:


> sx os 3.0.0??



Yes.  I haven't tested anything that supposedly didn't work before though.


----------



## altorn (Jun 1, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> many people use Atmos for illegal stuff to,  maybe SciresM could prevent Atmos running  pirated games, upto now many people are still using it for that.
> 
> maybe TX is like marmite , you love it or hate it, no in btw. I bought 2 Gateway cards for the 3DS years ago and my kids had many years of use out of them, just as they've had nearly 2 years of use out of the SX Pro I bought.
> 
> ...



i read through all hexkyz's posts in that thread. i'm not saying anything about his statement that those rumours that TX had the solution at that time were false. what i'm saying is that he was talking about the possible solution that TX had (either it's manifested already or not) which is to keep glitching out the boot until they can inject their own code, which is what these modchips are doing now. he said that they could already have a solution and the rumours would force them to provide their demo/screenshots whatever.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 1, 2020)

Personally, I'm not holding my breath for an inferior mod chip or otherwise.  50 bucks isn't a lot of money to spend and expecting a free physical mod chip is not practical at all.


----------



## Diskun (Jun 1, 2020)

It's funny how some hackers cry their hearts out because TX used some GPL and Nintendo code in their CFW, and now the same hackers and their fans are willing to tear apart TX's work and use their code in the same way they criticised.

Also funny how some people accuse TX of being incompetent, sloppy coders, etc. yet noone else has been able to exploit Mariko and Lite like them. If they are incompetent hackers, what does that say of the rest?

To me, these scene wars are just stupid. Ego wars fueled by pointless pride and entitlement only harm the collective.


----------



## DbGt (Jun 1, 2020)

Diskun said:


> It's funny how some hackers cry their hearts out because TX used some GPL and Nintendo code in their CFW, and now the same hackers and their fans are willing to tear apart TX's work and use their code in the same way they criticised.
> 
> Also funny how some people accuse TX of being incompetent, sloppy coders, etc. yet noone else has been able to exploit Mariko and Lite like them. If they are incompetent hackers, what does that say of the rest?
> 
> To me, these scene wars are just stupid. Ego wars fueled by pointless pride and entitlement only harm the collective.



Its called hypocrisy, and yeah, theres a lot of drama queens around here. 

I dont understand the blindless hate towards the only group advancing the scene, but meh. At the end they will be using tx method one way or another, lol at the irony in all of this.


----------



## LyuboA (Jun 1, 2020)

anyone with link for sx os 3.0.0 beta


----------



## Switch_Maniac (Jun 1, 2020)

LyuboA said:


> anyone with link for sx os 3.0.0 beta



It's not official. I wouldn't use it. Just be patient. What if things are not working correctly, as it was only meant for people testing the chips. Are you gonna come back and cry that your switch is bricked if you use it an it dies?


----------



## LyuboA (Jun 1, 2020)

Switch_Maniac said:


> It's not official. I wouldn't use it. Just be patient. What if things are not working correctly, as it was only meant for people testing the chips. Are you gonna come back and cry that your switch is bricked if you use it an it dies?



i just want to test it and i have No problem killing one of my switches thats why i got 3 of them and ppl already reported its working


----------



## dsrules (Jun 1, 2020)

apparently, the cheat ram editor bug (MAIN) has been fixed on sx os 3.0
"Yes. Fixed..don't pay attention to leaks. Official version is better"


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 1, 2020)

Diskun said:


> It's funny how some hackers cry their hearts out because TX used some GPL and Nintendo code in their CFW, and now the same hackers and their fans are willing to tear apart TX's work and use their code in the same way they criticised.
> 
> Also funny how some people accuse TX of being incompetent, sloppy coders, etc. yet noone else has been able to exploit Mariko and Lite like them. If they are incompetent hackers, what does that say of the rest?
> 
> To me, these scene wars are just stupid. Ego wars fueled by pointless pride and entitlement only harm the collective.



This.  Also the scene wars for releasing pirated games is pathetic.  Been there and done that.  Very childish shit happens in the piracy scene.  Shit, look at what timepie did to Trashman.  What a fag.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 1, 2020)

Switch_Maniac said:


> It's not official. I wouldn't use it. Just be patient. What if things are not working correctly, as it was only meant for people testing the chips. Are you gonna come back and cry that your switch is bricked if you use it an it dies?


To be fair to the guy I think we are all waiting for a better version of sxos because 2.9.5 beta on 10x firmware was a disaster so you cannot blame users for wanting to reach out for that desperate solution even if it was only meant to test the new modchip.


----------



## Switch_Maniac (Jun 1, 2020)

Reecey said:


> To be fair to the guy I think we are all waiting for a better version of sxos because 2.9.5 beta on 10x firmware was a disaster so you cannot blame users for wanting to reach out for that desperate solution even if it was only meant to test the new modchip.



Right, but if it has no added fixes because it's only purpose as of now was to add support for the chips, what exactly would you expect it to fix that was broken in previous versions? I was just stating that people should be wary of things that are leaked or don't complain if something breaks or doesn't work. It wasn't meant for the public yet and you see how quickly everyone just attacks TX when things don't work.

Just another reason people should not be so quick to just update their FWs. 10.x added absolutely nothing that is worth while to update to and like all other FWs before it, games will not require the newer master key right away. I can't remember if 10.x even has a new one at this point. Only reason to update is to play online in which case you should have an emunand setup which can stay on the lower FW, thus using the older SX which seems to be more stable from what people have said, but also has it's own issues.



LyuboA said:


> i just want to test it and i have No problem killing one of my switches thats why i got 3 of them and ppl already reported its working



It was just a general reply. As I said above, people are quick to shit on TX when official releases don't work correctly or break things and this wasn't meant to be released yet.


----------



## smf (Jun 1, 2020)

tabzer said:


> Why would they sue?  That doesn't make sense.



If you aren't prepared to enforce the license terms then you may as well release it under something that has no license terms.

The only effect it has at the moment is create drama.

Do you understand yet?

Here is a post from when the first announcement came out about the modchips, saying that it's false.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/team-xe...est-switch-models.551125/page-17#post-8842348

They were ltrolling TX and coincidentally TX announced something, so they assumed that TX were lying. 

But there was some backtracking when they figured out they'd called it wrong

https://gbatemp.net/threads/more-in...ds-by-team-xecuter.551848/page-2#post-8853273



tabzer said:


> In the UK, even what you are posting could possibly be an arrest-able offense.



Please explain what criminal law you think I've broken. Libel is a civil offense in the uk, they'd have to sue me.


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 1, 2020)

LyuboA said:


> i mean the Mariko Keys that were leaked from the bootloader without these keys you cant make the mod chip now others can make their own mod chips with these keys why no one else was able to get them why no one else managed to make mod chips for all switch models before them thats what i mean



Nah, like I said, TX glitches the hash check at the begining of the boot sequence, and overwrites the key with their own encryption key. They used their own key to "protect and encrypt" the rest of the bootchain (except it actually wasn't encrypted.)

Also, the mariko keys aren't leaked. Sci only posted the hash of them, so anyone else that would want the keys would need to get them on their own.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)

JonJaded said:


> Nah, like I said, TX glitches the hash check at the begining of the boot sequence, and overwrites the key with their own encryption key. They used their own key to "protect and encrypt" the rest of the bootchain (except it actually wasn't encrypted.)
> 
> Also, the mariko keys aren't leaked. Sci only posted the hash of them, so anyone else that would want the keys would need to get them on their own.




Lets see if anything comes of this.  Would be nice to not have to pay $50+ per modchip but either way any solution is better than nothing.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 1, 2020)

smf said:


> If you aren't prepared to enforce the license terms then you may as well release it under something that has no license terms.



That's a load.  Why would you expect a group of people working on a non-profit project to stop working on it and instead spend resources and time to enter a potentially lengthy legal battle that will only cost money to simply silence this other, for-profit group?  I wouldn't doubt that there is a certain pride in having their code ripped off--which is why one would talk about it.  If you are worried about drama, then stop being so melodramatic about it.



smf said:


> Here is a post from when the first announcement came out about the modchips, saying that it's false.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/team-xe...est-switch-models.551125/page-17#post-8842348
> 
> ...



You have to admit that this reads like speculation that is still unverifiable.  There is even leeway offered in it to allow for the possibility of TX to come out with a product, eventually.  8 months fits the timeline if you ask me.  Anyway, it reads pretty peacefully and pales in comparison to your blatant shit talking, lol.



smf said:


> Please explain what criminal law you think I've broken. Libel is a civil offense in the uk, they'd have to sue me.



Defamation Act 2013 and Malicious Communications Act 1988, which have both been modified/updated recently, only require a complaint and can result in prison/fines.


----------



## smf (Jun 1, 2020)

tabzer said:


> That's a load.  Why would you expect a group of people working on a non-profit project to stop working on it and instead spend resources and time to enter a potentially lengthy legal battle that will only cost money to simply silence this other, for-profit group?



I don't expect them to do anything, you're the one that thinks releasing under the GPL is a good idea. You either expect them to sue, or you don't understand the GPL.



tabzer said:


> I wouldn't doubt that there is a certain pride in having their code ripped off--which is why one would talk about it.  If you are worried about drama, then stop being so melodramatic about it.



So you're all about the drama? As you seem more melodramatic than I.



tabzer said:


> You have to admit that this reads like speculation that is still unverifiable.



We've known that TX had this mod since before fusee gelee came out. They did the right thing and switched to avoid burning another exploit, now it's been burned they are releasing the new mod. They were wise to delay until Mariko was out and had been made to work, to avoid prematurely burning a new exploit.



tabzer said:


> Defamation Act 2013 and Malicious Communications Act 1988, which have both been modified/updated recently, only require a complaint and can result in prison/fines.



And you claim I'm melodramatic. https://www.cps.gov.uk/legal-guidan...es-involving-communications-sent-social-media

But thank you for being concerned for my welfare. 

I'm going to ignore you now, because I'm concerned about yours.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 2, 2020)

JonJaded said:


> Nah, like I said, TX glitches the hash check at the begining of the boot sequence, and overwrites the key with their own encryption key. They used their own key to "protect and encrypt" the rest of the bootchain (except it actually wasn't encrypted.)
> 
> Also, the mariko keys aren't leaked. Sci only posted the hash of them, so anyone else that would want the keys would need to get them on their own.



To add on to this I posted a screencap from a discord chat of how the chip works in a Previous Post


----------



## tabzer (Jun 2, 2020)

smf said:


> I don't expect them to do anything, you're the one that thinks releasing under the GPL is a good idea. You either expect them to sue, or you don't understand the GPL.



False.  I've only stated a fact about the GPL and how TXOS has violated it. 



smf said:


> So you're all about the drama?



I'm not.  That was something you suggested that was your concern.



smf said:


> We've known that TX had this mod since before fusee gelee came out. They did the right thing and switched to avoid burning another exploit, now it's been burned they are releasing the new mod. They were wise to delay until Mariko was out and had been made to work, to avoid prematurely burning a new exploit.



Speculation.



smf said:


> But thank you for being concerned for my welfare.



I'm not.  I only used this as an example of how claims made against someone doesn't mean that the action (or product) is illegal--as you said of TX's modchip.  Clearly that went way above your head.  Small minds.


----------



## Randy Steele (Jun 2, 2020)

Quarions said:


> I would still not trust the bootlegs when it comes to hardware mods. I learned that the hard way with R4s


What's wrong with bootleg R4 cards? I bought an r4i gold card last year (i assume its a clone) brand new and it's great


----------



## veenx0704 (Jun 3, 2020)

nothing new????


----------



## Switch_Maniac (Jun 3, 2020)

veenx0704 said:


> nothing new????



Do you mean besides support for the SX chips which allow iPatched and Mariko/Lite Switch's to run CFW?


----------



## nachuz (Jun 3, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> Personally, I'm not holding my breath for an inferior mod chip or otherwise.  50 bucks isn't a lot of money to spend and expecting a free physical mod chip is not practical at all.


how is the same price as a retail game not a lot of money


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Jun 3, 2020)

nachuz said:


> how is the same price as a retail game not a lot of money


Because it allows you to play 1000’s of retail games? $50 once vs $50 everytime you want to play a new game. Which one is less?


----------



## nachuz (Jun 3, 2020)

Kaybag182 said:


> Because it allows you to play 1000’s of retail games? $50 once vs $50 everytime you want to play a new game. Which one is less?


You truly are the lowest scum in history, if you can pay that, you can buy games
I support piracy under some cases, but if you can pay for games, no matter how you see it, you are a criminal


----------



## Switch_Maniac (Jun 3, 2020)

nachuz said:


> You truly are the lowest scum in history, if you can pay that, you can buy games
> I support piracy under some cases, but if you can pay for games, no matter how you see it, you are a criminal



Pretty hypocritical statement. Piracy is a crime, right? You can't support it only in *SOME* cases. You either support it or you don't.


----------



## nachuz (Jun 4, 2020)

Switch_Maniac said:


> Pretty hypocritical statement. Piracy is a crime, right? You can't support it only in *SOME* cases. You either support it or you don't.


it's a crime, no matter how you see it
I support it only if you aren't buying a game either way, because you aren't doing harm to sales (if you can still afford the game before pirating it, I don't support it anymore)


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Jun 4, 2020)

nachuz said:


> You truly are the lowest scum in history, if you can pay that, you can buy games
> I support piracy under some cases, but if you can pay for games, no matter how you see it, you are a criminal


Lol are you serious? I’m not even buying this modchip but surely you have the intelligence to realise that being able to afford a one off $50 payment is different to being able to afford multiple $50 payments? I could have to save up for 2 months just to afford the mod chip.

But sure. Lowest scum in history. Hitler and the Holocaust? Nah bro I pirate video games. Rapist? Bro that’s fine as long as you don’t pirate video games.

What a ridiculous statement. You should be embarrassed with yourself.


----------



## enarky (Jun 4, 2020)

nachuz said:


> how is the same price as a retail game not a lot of money


Some of us work for their money and thus can easily afford 50 USD? To me the convenience of trying a game before buying by simply dropping it on SD card as XCI for most games is easily worth the money. No installation orgy to suffer through and I don't have to have my hacked Switch online to use shops with.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2020)

nachuz said:


> it's a crime, no matter how you see it
> I support it only if you aren't buying a game either way, because you aren't doing harm to sales (if you can still afford the game before pirating it, I don't support it anymore)


you have to try before you buy. pirating is the new shareware


----------



## Switch_Maniac (Jun 4, 2020)

nachuz said:


> it's a crime, no matter how you see it
> I support it only if you aren't buying a game either way, because you aren't doing harm to sales (if you can still afford the game before pirating it, I don't support it anymore)



Hypocritical, no matter how to you try to spin it. If you take the stance that piracy is horrible and illegal, you can't follow that up with it's ok sometimes as long as you weren't going to buy the game anyways. You're still taking money from the developers. If you're talking about downloading a game, "testing" it and then buying it, I mean it's still piracy is most places, but at least you go buy the game. If you download the game to "test" it and continue to play the game without buying it, well that's obviously piracy. It doesn't matter if you can or cannot afford it. That is no where in the definition of piracy. Good luck winning a case against Nintendo with that as your argument.

Either way you called someone scum of the earth for pirating games and then followed that up with "I support piracy under some cases, but if you can pay for games, no matter how you see it, you are a criminal". That is 100% hypocritical and not how it works.


----------



## ClementNerma (Aug 17, 2020)

nachuz said:


> it's a crime, no matter how you see it
> I support it only if you aren't buying a game either way, because you aren't doing harm to sales (if you can still afford the game before pirating it, I don't support it anymore)



Piracy is not a crime. It's illegal for sure, but not a crime. It'd be good to use the right words even when you agressively talk to someone 

Putting that aside, IMO hacking a console and using it for homebrews (weither it uses a chip or not) is absolutely and perfectly ethical.

Using it to test a game *for a few minutes *and buy it afterwards if you like it is more discutable but I think it's not a big deal if you do not play the game without buying it. But I guess not everyone will agree with me on that.

Hacking a console to play pirated games is definitely unethical and I think almost everyone here has the same opinion about it.



Switch_Maniac said:


> Either way you called someone scum of the earth for pirating games and then followed that up with "I support piracy under some cases, but if you can pay for games, no matter how you see it, you are a criminal". That is 100% hypocritical and not how it works.



I do not agree with that. Piracy is *illegal* in 100% cases, but not unethical. I understand not everyone has the same point of view on that point, but I don't think a person that does piracy to play games they *cannot* afford in any case is that unethical. When you're using piracy to do something you couldn't do otherwise, I think it's fine. Of course it's only my opinion. The problem being that the vast majority of persons hacking their consoles will play retail games they would have payed otherwise, and that's were it becomes, again IMHO, unethical.


----------



## Switch_Maniac (Aug 17, 2020)

ClementNerma said:


> Piracy is not a crime. It's illegal for sure, but not a crime. It'd be good to use the right words even when you agressively talk to someone
> 
> Putting that aside, IMO hacking a console and using it for homebrews (weither it uses a chip or not) is absolutely and perfectly ethical.
> 
> ...



That's fine and all to think that way. I was not talking about ethics. Read that whole convo with the person I replied to. No matter the reason for pirating, it's still piracy. Which is almost every place on earth illegal and a crime. People can't say it's horrible, no one should do it, think about the devs, etc. and then in the same line say it's ok if you can't afford to buy games. If that was acceptable, then everyone would just hide behind "i can't afford to buy them". If I can't afford to buy a car and steal some one, guess what? It's still a crime and illegal. The fact that I can't afford it has no bearing on whether it's a crime or illegal. 

I'm not "against" piracy, but I am against hypocritical statements like this. This argument just doesn't make any sense. Also the second part of what you quoted is not from me. I was quoting another user.


----------



## ClementNerma (Aug 17, 2020)

Switch_Maniac said:


> That's fine and all to think that way. I was not talking about ethics. Read that whole convo with the person I replied to. No matter the reason for pirating, it's still piracy. Which is almost every place on earth illegal and a crime. People can't say it's horrible, no one should do it, think about the devs, etc. and then in the same line say it's ok if you can't afford to buy games. If that was acceptable, then everyone would just hide behind "i can't afford to buy them". If I can't afford to buy a car and steal some one, guess what? It's still a crime and illegal. The fact that I can't afford it has no bearing on whether it's a crime or illegal.
> 
> I'm not "against" piracy, but I am against hypocritical statements like this. This argument just doesn't make any sense. Also the second part of what you quoted is not from me. I was quoting another user.



After checking, it seems that the word "crime" does not mean the same thing in french and english (I'm french) so it seems I just misinterpreted the term (in french we have "délit" for things like selling meth, stealing, etc. and "crime" for things like rape, murdering, ...). So I apologize for this one.



Switch_Maniac said:


> If I can't afford to buy a car and steal some one, guess what? It's still a crime and illegal. The fact that I can't afford it has no bearing on whether it's a crime or illegal.



So you're talking about piracy here. And once again, I told it *was indeed* illegal, no matter the reason. What I said though is that it's, IMO, not _*unethical*_, which is not the same thing.

For the second part I know I wasn't replying to your message, that's why I used another quote ; )


----------



## Switch_Maniac (Aug 18, 2020)

ClementNerma said:


> After checking, it seems that the word "crime" does not mean the same thing in french and english (I'm french) so it seems I just misinterpreted the term (in french we have "délit" for things like selling meth, stealing, etc. and "crime" for things like rape, murdering, ...). So I apologize for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem. I agree illegal and unethical do not necessarily go hand in hand. In the case of piracy and what I was talking to the other user about, the other user called another some user on here scum of the earth for pirating and then said in that same sentence piracy is ok if you can't afford to buy games. That's all I was arguing. It's a hypocritical statement.

Piracy is Piracy. It has a specific definition. You can't change the definition just because someone doesn't have money to buy things. Every person would just say "Well I can't afford the games so it's ok that I pirate them".


----------



## ClementNerma (Aug 18, 2020)

Switch_Maniac said:


> No problem. I agree illegal and unethical do not necessarily go hand in hand. In the case of piracy and what I was talking to the other user about, the other user called another some user on here scum of the earth for pirating and then said in that same sentence piracy is ok if you can't afford to buy games. That's all I was arguing. It's a hypocritical statement.
> 
> Piracy is Piracy. It has a specific definition. You can't change the definition just because someone doesn't have money to buy things. Every person would just say "Well I can't afford the games so it's ok that I pirate them".



Okay I agree with this one


----------

